# Driver / Fairway address the ball or Centre of Stance



## Wolfman (Jan 4, 2013)

Just watched  Shaun Clements video about the driver setup and noticed he had the ball off his front instep but he had the club addressed in the middel of his stance keeping his shoulders more inline

Has anybody tried this instead of having the driver close to the ball at setup

What difference would this make ?


----------



## CMAC (Jan 4, 2013)

it squares up the shoulders apparently, whatever works for you.


----------



## Wolfman (Jan 4, 2013)

That would help me as i suffer badly with open shoulders with the driver and this i am sure has encouraged my pull shot


----------



## drawboy (Jan 4, 2013)

I just watched it and it looked very good. I'll give it a go on the practice field. If you can nail it it has to be good for 20 yrds at least.


----------



## Jon321 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tried it out before and it seemed to help my slice. But then my pro didn't really like me doing it when I had a lesson so I haven't since.


----------



## Rich2601 (Jan 4, 2013)

As you can see I don't post much, just tend to have a read, but I actually saw this video a few weeks before Xmas.  I play off 13 at a club in Surrey and have always struggled with consistency with my driver.  After watching this clip I tried addressing in the centre of my stance and not the ball and what a difference!  It's been a eureka moment and my driving has improved ten fold!

Worth a try, if anything will straighten your set up up!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2013)

Rich2601 said:



			As you can see I don't post much, just tend to have a read, but I actually saw this video a few weeks before Xmas.  I play off 13 at a club in Surrey and have always struggled with consistency with my driver.  After watching this clip I tried addressing in the centre of my stance and not the ball and what a difference!  It's been a eureka moment and my driving has improved ten fold!

Worth a try, if anything will straighten your set up up!
		
Click to expand...

Welcome along. Where do you play?

I have just had my pro move my ball position forward for all my clubs as the bottom of my arc wasn't where I thought it was and so I wasn't compressing down properly. I now have the driver just level with the toe but more importantly I need to ficus on keeping the left shoulder lower to make a proper turn. 

My irons are probably where most people would have a 3 wood and it is almost opposite the left breast (can I say that mods?). I am sure as a junior I played all my shots from the same position and just adjusted the width of the stance.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 4, 2013)

is this the video?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u68RZjdnVMs


----------



## Rich2601 (Jan 4, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Welcome along. Where do you play?

I have just had my pro move my ball position forward for all my clubs as the bottom of my arc wasn't where I thought it was and so I wasn't compressing down properly. I now have the driver just level with the toe but more importantly I need to ficus on keeping the left shoulder lower to make a proper turn. 

My irons are probably where most people would have a 3 wood and it is almost opposite the left breast (can I say that mods?). I am sure as a junior I played all my shots from the same position and just adjusted the width of the stance.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Homer,

I play at Puttenham Golf Club near Guildford, only been playing for 5 years since retiring from cricket.


----------



## Wolfman (Jan 4, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			is this the video?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u68RZjdnVMs

Click to expand...

Yep that is one, he made another driver tip discussing the same point


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't get it??? I've never seen a pro or amateur start with his club head 10 inches behind the ball. It makes sense but I must be missing something here


----------



## CMAC (Jan 4, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I don't get it??? I've never seen a pro or amateur start with his club head 10 inches behind the ball. It makes sense but I must be missing something here 

Click to expand...

Havent watched the video yet but if its as I suspect a way to ensure you're not opening the shoulders then thats fine, most pro's and lower h/caps already try to ensure their shoulders are square to their swingpath anyway so don't really need a 'confirmer'


----------



## markyjee (Jan 4, 2013)

Is that the way Moe Norman addressed the ball?
Proclaimed himself either the greatest striker of a golf ball or the straightest hitter of a golf ball, can't remember which.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 4, 2013)

the only person who could hit a ball !!!!


----------



## Crow (Jan 4, 2013)

I started doing this with my driver a few weeks ago and it has made a big difference to my driving, my wild slice has been replaced by a gentle fade and sometimes I even find the fairway.

It's definitely worth a try if your usual drive is a fade/slice.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 4, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I don't get it??? I've never seen a pro or amateur start with his club head 10 inches behind the ball. It makes sense but I must be missing something here 

Click to expand...




markyjee said:



			Is that the way Moe Norman addressed the ball?
Proclaimed himself either the greatest striker of a golf ball or the straightest hitter of a golf ball, can't remember which.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Find a video of him swinging face on on YouTube, its amazing to watch.

If you can find a video of any clinics he did you can tell the people watching can't believe how close every single ball goes to the last one.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 5, 2013)

fell at my place did it with every shot. even putting. i was playing with him one day and said he should try putting the putter right in behind the ball.  he came up to me the following week saying how well he had been putting.  it takes all sorts really.  why he did this with the putter i will never know.


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 5, 2013)

My pro got me to not only have the driver in the centre at address but to also play the ball just forward of centre. It improved my driving big time and helped me to hit the ball with a slight draw and added so much more distance and accuracy. He plays his driver in the same place as me and himself gets coached by Butch Harmon who suggested it to him. 

Anyone that has a tendency to slice should give it a try. If you have low flexibility to turn it helps.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 5, 2013)

if you are swinging out to in it means you hit the ball earlier on the swing arc!  less out to in results !


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 5, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			if you are swinging out to in it means you hit the ball earlier on the swing arc!  less out to in results !
		
Click to expand...

I swing in to out. Driver set to D1. So not draw biased at all.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 5, 2013)

still means you will hit it earlier in the arc !!


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 5, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			still means you will hit it earlier in the arc !!
		
Click to expand...

No!!

You are thinking about it the wrong way. Think about impact position. 
My club face is squared earlier in my turn and my impact position is earlier because I am not as flexible as you are. 
I still tee the ball the normal height and still hit it on the up. 

If you can't turn your body as fast as your arms swing then the ball being forward means your shoulders will be turned to the left and therefore you cut across the ball or pull it. 

If you try putting your ball just outside your stance and hit a few balls to see what its like and that's how your current ball position would be for me. 

I hope that makes sense. Easier to show than to write it.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 5, 2013)

Doesn't Freddie Couples have a similar start position for the club head with his driver?


----------



## JustOne (Jan 5, 2013)

Phil2511 said:



			No!!
		
Click to expand...

Say it like you mean it Phil!


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 5, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Say it like you mean it Phil!  

Click to expand...

That makes me look like a psycho lol. It's supposed to be a Nooooooo not like that, like this, kind of No lol.



*Thread tidied. Off topic posts removed*


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 5, 2013)

Lets think about this:

A ball struck before the club bottoms is hit in to out.

A ball struck after the club has bottomed out is struck out to in.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 6, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Lets think about this:

A ball struck before the club bottoms is hit in to out.

A ball struck after the club has bottomed out is struck out to in.
		
Click to expand...

So why try and play the play the driver on the up swing 

Or is it the balls position related to the low point of the swing?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 6, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Lets think about this:

A ball struck before the club bottoms is hit in to out.

A ball struck after the club has bottomed out is struck out to in.
		
Click to expand...

You mean like a door opening and closing?


----------



## scottyfan (Jan 6, 2013)

Had look at this video. This is exactly what Nick Faldo advises on his video on the Trackman site so that you hit the ball on the up reducing the spin rate, giving better launch more carry and roll. Take a look on the Trackman site. http://trackman.dk/Media/Videos/Nick-Faldo.aspx
Regards, Scottyfan


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 6, 2013)

bobmac said:



			You mean like a door opening and closing?
		
Click to expand...

Kind of Bob.   What I mean is when the clubhead is approaching the low point on an arc it is swinging from the inside (or should be) and moving out towards the ball.   If the ball is placed before the low point and the clubface is square to the path the ball when struck will be pushed out to the right, if the clubface was a little closed to path the ball would tend to get draw spin.  If the clubface was open it would put fade spin on it.

If the ball was placed after the low point the opposite effects would apply.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 7, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Kind of Bob.   What I mean is when the clubhead is approaching the low point on an arc it is swinging from the inside (or should be) and moving out towards the ball.   If the ball is placed before the low point and the clubface is square to the path the ball when struck will be pushed out to the right, if the clubface was a little closed to path the ball would tend to get draw spin.  If the clubface was open it would put fade spin on it.

If the ball was placed after the low point the opposite effects would apply.
		
Click to expand...

The only problem is, when the door swings open and closed, it has a fixed hinge.....to the door frame so the inside of the arc doesnt move.
In the golf swing, the inside of the arc does move


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 7, 2013)

bobmac said:



			The only problem is, when the door swings open and closed, it has a fixed hinge.....to the door frame so the inside of the arc doesnt move.
In the golf swing, the inside of the arc does move
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I agree with that.  It does not change what I said though.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 7, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Yes, I agree with that.  It does not change what I said though.
		
Click to expand...

I agree SocketRocket.. with the proviso that the 'hinge' moves laterally towards the intended target.

This could be another one of those 'tricks'. :clap:


----------

